# Bathroom Vanity Waterproof



## toppercat (Sep 9, 2012)

In my earlier post about what to use as a sealer for my french provincial buffet/now bathroom vanity-I forgot to mention that someone told me to use Fabulon polyurethane. Is this a good sealer to go over latex paint???:sad:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Toppercat; Hi!
In the first place, Latex wouldn't be on my list of suitable coatings for a piece of furniture that would be exposed to water and compounds (soaps/cleaners) that stain. Latex is notorious for _not_ being stain resistant.
Thanks for bringing up 'Fabulon'; I was trying to remember its name the other day, on a different thread. My knee jerk reaction is 'absolutely not!', but really, you need to contact the Fabulon mfg. and ask them directly for a definitive answer. 
If it's already painted I'd suggest a couple of coats of clear acrylic. It's waterproof and damn near bulletproof, and compatible with latex paint. If it had been my vanity, I'd have used gloss marine paint...but a little late now?
By the way, doesn't Fabulon come in White as well?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Is Fabulon a product of DuraSeal?
Manufacturers of Decorative Finishes


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

DuraSeal / Fabulon | wood stains and finishes


----------



## toppercat (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you for the info-I will contact fabulon and see what they say-keeping fingers crossed because my son-in-law already purchased the fabulon and the vanity is already painted


----------



## toppercat (Sep 9, 2012)

Dan, just spoke with fabulon-and they said NO over painted surfaces-will yellow and peel. Used for bare wood or stained. So thank you soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much for the info-you saved me alot of time and tears because I love the paint color I chose and it was alot of work sanding and painting!!!! You think I should use acrylic???? This will be a vanity that will be used often but not, hopefully, alot of abuse. My husband has been demoted to shave and brush teeth in the water closet with the pedastal sink-so not alot of water should be splashed around on this piece but I still want to make sure I have it waterproof properly


----------



## toppercat (Sep 9, 2012)

Dan-forgot to ask-is acyrlic hard to work with? Remember this the first piece of furniture I have ever tackled-not that you couldn't tell-lol


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Thinking Clearly *



toppercat said:


> Dan-forgot to ask-is acyrlic hard to work with? Remember this the first piece of furniture I have ever tackled-not that you couldn't tell-lol


Hey Toppercoat; whew! Glad I got _that_ one right...
Liquid acrylic is like water. But I'm thinking that maybe you should consider using the 'rattle can' (that's what the folks here call aerosols) solution. Are you sure the paint you used isn't an acrylic formula already? Not saying that you _shouldn't_ give it a couple of topcoats
Seriously, have a chat with a coatings specialist. Try Mohawk Finishes, if there's one near you.
Most clear coats have a colour bias, but not acrylic, lacquer, or urethane, or at least not so that it's an issue.
Good luck with this; please let us know what you find out...it helps us all!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Toppercoat; hi again. I just had a chat with my antique restoration guy and threw _your_ question at him while I had him on the phone. He unhesitatingly specified *3 coats of Marine Spar Varnish*. Rub each coat down lightly with 320 grit sandpaper before recoating. I asked him again "Over Latex?" " "Absolutely" was his response.
He assured me it'd be waterproof! "Take her down to 60'!"


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Unless you are talking about the top you don't need any sealer at all. Think about the trim in your bathroom, is there anything special on that latex paint? If you are talking about the top then nothing will really seal it against water. At least nothing that will look good. Spar varnish or any varnish will make it look cheap. A good coat of paste wax and cleaning up after every use would go a long way in protecting it. As far as your paint choice acrylic enamel is the paint you should always use on furniture. Regular latex is not a good choice because it is not hard enough. If you have a Sherwin Williams store near you stop by and talk to them.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Art, I think it's too late...it's already painted!
_" ...because my son-in-law already purchased the fabulon and the vanity is already painted."_
If 'Toppercoat' uses , or rubs down to a satin finish, I see no reason for the clear coat on top to look cheap. 
My antique restoration guy does spectacular work; I trust his judgment absolutely.
He's most definitely not suggesting that hi-gloss spar varnish just be slapped on and left as-is.
Having said that, there is the potential issue of the colour shift of the spar varnish over the gold paint (spar varnish having an amber tint).
Cheers,
-Dan


----------



## toppercat (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you this was all so helpful!!! Will let you all know how it turns out. Not sure if a furniture restoration career is in my new future.lol


----------

